# 2 Much Cardio



## GetSwullll (Jun 17, 2013)

Whats some things you guys have found is a great cardio regimen to jussst hit that BF% down, but not affect size and bulk?

The step mill for 20-30mins 3x per week was great for me,new gym only has elliptical and tredmill so...not sure what to do now.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 17, 2013)

Man, I really need to get my fat butt on that elliptical.  When I was running tren last summer, I did the elliptical for 20 mins post workout each of my 3 workout days.  It seemed to work pretty good, and made me feel good after I was done each time too.  But, some of the more cardio experienced guys can give you better guidance than me.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 17, 2013)

Set the treadmill to a slight incline and walk at a "brisk" pace.  I followed that protocol for my entire contest prep last year and got shredded (along with strict diet/training/supps/gear of course).  

That should be enough to take off the fat and spare muscle.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 17, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Set the treadmill to a slight incline and walk at a "brisk" pace.  I followed that protocol for my entire contest prep last year and got shredded (along with strict diet/training/supps/gear of course).
> 
> That should be enough to take off the fat and spare muscle.



I set mine at an incline of 12 and walk for an hour at 2mph. I do this every day fasted on protein only. If you don't drop fat doing this push the refrigerator out into the front yard and have it taken away.

CG


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

i used to do my cardio on the treadmill for 15 min after my training session... starting at 3.7 mph and every 2.30 min up to 7.5 mph for 30 sec.. it worked well for me and i was able to keep my bf under control


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 17, 2013)

Hill sprints, sled drags, prowler pushes, tabatas.  Anything high intensity and short in duration.  You will get better fat loss, more increase in aerobic capacity, and you won't burn up any muscle to do it.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks fellaz, all great ideas. 

I used to play soccer, not anymore this year so wanting to size up but control that BF% down. I'll keep you all posted on what I find works for me.


----------

